# Michigan: Dwarf On Death Row



## Pipp (Dec 7, 2006)

This is in Barry, Michigan... 

The girl didn't try very hard, her bunny ended up in a 'kill'shelter.  (How hard can it be to find a place fora little dwarf? The right cage under the bed, nobody wouldeven know. Or a temp foster or bunny-sitter. I justdon't get this). :cry3

Anyway, I don't have any more details, but if someone in the area cangive them a call and ask some questions and see if they have her listedsomewhere with a photo, even the inquiry might help buy heralittle time. 

-------

Barry County Animal Control has a red dwarf rabbit who needs a new 
home ASAP!

She belonged to a girl who went to college and dumped her rabbit at 
the shelter. She has timed out so she needs a good, loving home soon 
or she will be euthanized.

If you are interested in adopting this adorable little girl, please 
contact
Barry County Animal Control
(269) 948-4885


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2006)

She dumped her at Animal Control?Seriously, Animal Control-type shelters usually only give a few days toa week to each animal. That's horrid. I hopesomebody can help.


----------



## Haley (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll check into this tomorrow.

Maybe one of the rescues around here can step in. I would say I canfoster, but Im going away next week and cant leave another bunny withmy boyfriend...but I'll see what I can do.

I wonder how many days she has?


----------



## Haley (Dec 7, 2006)

Where did you hear about this, sas? Is there an email address or anything?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

It was posted at noon today on thenot-very-active rabbitrescuepeople yahoo group by Sue (I'll PM you heraddress) who I don't believe isa rescuer, but she lives inthe area and has a couple of rabbits of her own. 

She didn't post her own address or indicate her post was anything morethan a heads up. No organization seems to be working withthis bunny, and nobody has responded to her post. 

sas


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2006)

I cross-posted this info on LL. 

I'll call tomorrow and see if I can get some more info. My bf said thatas a last resort, we could possibly go get her if I can get one of thelocal shelters to foster her just while Im away for the week..and thenshe could come back here until I could find her a home. 

Hope its not too late!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a note from the person who posted about her: 

*Sue Bennett*wrote: 


I could keep her that week while the person is gone. I live about an hour away from where the shelter is located.​


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks Pipp!

I called the shelter today and they said she isnt scheduled to beeuthanized, but they really need to get her out of there asap. Theyarent equipped or used to dealing with bunnies.

They said she is a fawn/reddish color and is very sweet. She is litterbox trained as well. Actually theyre not sure if its a he orashe. Im assuming its not altered.

I contacted Kirk from the Michigan HRS, as well as Dominique from Midwest rabbit RR. Im hoping someone can help out. 

I'll email susan as well.

Paws crossed for this little one


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2006)

Good news!

Dominique emailed me right back and said its fine if I go get her andfoster. I talked my brother (who is great with bunnies) into watchingher while Im away next week. I figure one of my roomy excages will be fine for a dwarf even if she doesnt get to get out everyday.

So I think Im going to get her in the morning. Its a long drive (about2 hours) but it feels good to do something like this. 

Who knows, maybe Mr. T will fall in love and she can stay


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> Dominique emailed me right back and said its fine if I goget her and foster. I talked my brother (who is great with bunnies)into watching her while Im away next week. I figure one of myroomy ex cages will be fine for a dwarf even if she doesnt get to getout every day.
> 
> So I think Im going to get her in the morning. Its a long drive (about2 hours) but it feels good to do something like this.


:hug:Awesome! It feels great! 

Haley* wrote: *


> Who knows, maybe Mr. T will fall in love and she can stay



Uh oh!!:nono DaisyMae isn't going to like that one bit. :no:Nope! 



sas :santawink:


----------



## Haley (Dec 9, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Uhoh!!:nono Daisy Mae isn't goingto like that one bit. :no:Nope!


lol..youre right! I'll tell him to keep his paws to himself.

So I guess its definite. Im going there tomorrow morning to pick herup. I have the cage all ready and everything. Shes got a pretty sweetlittle setup!

Anyway, I'll take my camera and get lots of pics. 

Thanks again for your help sas. I just realized between this andAngieluv/Naturestee's rescue, we've saved 2 bunnies this week. Hurrayfor RO!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 9, 2006)

Way to go Haley! 

Now if everything works out, hopefully our fosters will both bond with our existing buns so we can keep them!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 9, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> I just realized between this andAngieluv/Naturestee's rescue, we've saved 2 bunnies this week. Hurrayfor RO!


You and Angela (and Maureen)directly saved two bunnies thistime, but don't discount the dozens, probably hundreds of other bunniesyou guys have saved. 

Everytime you've helped someone elserehome a rabbit, or evenconvinced someone to keep a rabbit,everytimeyou'vehelped an ailing rabbit -- directly savinglives in many cases -- and everytime you've helpedsomeoneproperly care for a rabbit, you guys have stepped upto the plate. 

What you two do is awesome. :hug:RO and the bunnies are so lucky to have you here. 



sas :bouquet:


----------



## f_j (Dec 9, 2006)

That is awesome news Haley! I've beenfollowing this thread, and I think that what you are doing iswonderful. When I get a house, I would love to be a bunnyfoster mom! I can't wait to see pics of her, I lovenetherland dwarfs!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 9, 2006)

*:blushan:

*Any news? Do you have her now?
*
Pipp wrote: *


> You and Angela (and Maureen)directly saved two bunniesthis time, but don't discount the dozens, probably hundreds of otherbunnies you guys have saved.
> 
> Everytime you've helped someone elserehome a rabbit, or evenconvinced someone to keep a rabbit,everytimeyou'vehelped an ailing rabbit -- directly savinglives in many cases -- and everytime you've helpedsomeoneproperly care for a rabbit, you guys have stepped upto the plate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haley (Dec 9, 2006)

Were home!

Oh my gosh you guys, she is way cuter than I ever expected. Hang on Im getting the pics uploaded. 

She is an absolute angel. She is so loveable and sweet. She even layeddown in the carrier on the way home and took a little nap. I put her inher cage and Im leaving her alone so she can get settled. 

Stay tuned for pics..


----------



## Haley (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay, here she is! 






















She doesnt have a name yet, but theres a few I like. (Lucy, Willow, Chloe, Emma and Anya are a few names I like)..

Im so glad I got her out of there though. The lady said that they are afarming community so lots of unwanted rabbits end up as you know what:shock::X

Im in love already though. I cant believe someone would give her up.


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 9, 2006)

:hug:Yay! Awesome, Haley!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh she's gorgeous! How do you justdump a girl like that? Looks like she's a tiny princess likeMocha and Pipp.
*
Haley wrote:*


> Okay, missy! Obey my rules, or else!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh my...she looks like a little princess or something. I bet she's gonna start ruling the place.

She's adorable.

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi Haley, congratulations good work you did saving her. 

Sas is right, Daisy Mae is very upset, but I told her Mr Tumnus isholding out for her but in the mean time he needs to learn all theromantic tips for when he meets her. She said ok as long as he keeps apicture of Daisy Mae on his cage so he can dream of her every nite,even if he has the new one living with him. LOL.

Susan:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## f_j (Dec 9, 2006)

OMG she is so adorable!!!! How could anyone ever abandon her??? I can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Okay, here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haley, I love the name Willow for her...I actually almostadopted a bun that looked just like her and my name choices wereCinnamon, Dusty, and Cinders. But your choices are so cute! :brownbunny

Oh...and I think Drizzle is in love with her :inlove:She is too adorable for words. :colors:


----------



## Haley (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Susan, tell Daisy Mae Mr. Tumnus still loves her and he is holding outfor her. He's just might have this little one as his friend so he hassomebunny to pal around with. He's still dreaming of Daisy Mae 

She is settling in very nicely. Ive let her out to run a few times andshe let me hold her and snuggle for a bit (I even got some toothpurring!).

I'll try and take some more pics tomorrow. Im trying to hold off scaring her too much with the flashy thing 

I just cant believe someone would dump her. I cant imagine it would be too hard to find her a home. Shes such a doll!


----------



## Spring (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh wow. Something about her reminds me _so _much of Pepsi! 

What a darling!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 10, 2006)

Gosh, she's gorgeous! What a precious little baby  I think she looks more like a Lucy or a Chloe  Or Layla.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh. my. goodness. She is freaking adorable.

I have a good feeling about her and Mr. Tumnus.

Great work girl!!!!!!

:bow


----------



## cheryl (Dec 10, 2006)

She's gorgeous! and very lucky



cheryl


----------

